# ORF files will not open in LR 5.7



## infrared88

Hi 
Last weekend, I used Migration Assistant to move from my old macbook pro to my new iMac.
Too late I came to this site and after the fact, read Victoria's instruction to load a fresh copy of LR 5.7, and then transfer photos from within LR.
I'm using OS 10.10.3, Lightroom 5.7 and Photoshop 6 Extended.
My Lightroom photos, previews and ircat file are on an external HD. 

I can open LR on my new iMac, and see my library structure including my RAW ORF files and their previews, but when I click to open I get the following message: "LR was unable to prepare the selected file at ..... for editing. It will not be opened." 






This is true of all my ORF files.
My NEF files also will not open, and I get the same message as above.
TIF files also will not open either Edit Original or Edit a copy with LR Adjustments. I get a message that LR may require ACR 8.7 for full compatibility. 

If I click on Render using LR , I get the same message "LR was unable to prepare the selected file at ..... for editing. It will not be opened." However, if I use Open Anyway, TIFF files will open in Photo shop.
LR says I'm up to date with updates.
In Photoshop 6, I checked updates and it shows I'm also up to date. 
I checked my version of Adobe DNG Converter, and it is 8.7.1 which is what Adobe says I need.
I have also tried to open the same ORF files from Bridge and Photoshop, but have no success. I get a message from Photoshop 6 that I need to update my Camera Raw . 




I also checked Adobe Application Manager and attempted an update but got "Update Failed".




I'm very confused because the same images will open on my old MacBook Pro.
So I believe Migration Assistant created an error.. 

Should I just uninstall both LR and Photoshop 6 or is there some other way I can fix this problem.
I'm moderately knowlegedable about LR, but I'm fully capable of big time screw ups.
Any suggestions or help will be greatly appreciated.
Thanks,


----------



## Jim Wilde

Hi, welcome to the forum.

Can Lightroom see your files and folders OK in the Library module? No "?" marks on any of the folders in the Folders Panel, and no exclamation marks on the thumbnails in teh Grid view?


----------



## infrared88

*Thanks*



Jim Wilde said:


> Hi, welcome to the forum.
> 
> Can Lightroom see your files and folders OK in the Library module? No "?" marks on any of the folders in the Folders Panel, and no exclamation marks on the thumbnails in teh Grid view?



Yes. LR can see my photos. No "?". 
And LR works OK on my old MacBook Pro.


----------



## Jim Wilde

Looking back at you posts, I think we need to maybe step back and establish exactly what's going on here. I'm confused by your reference to the Adobe DNG Converter, as you are working with ORF raw files. 

So, what camera are these ORF files from?
Next, what version of Lightroom are you running? 5.7 or 5.7.1?
Then, open PS and see what version of the Camera Raw plug-in you're using (Photoshop>About Plug-in>Camera Raw).


----------



## infrared88

Thanks Jim. I was trying to ACR 8.7.1. I guess I used the wrong terminology with respect to Adobe DNG Converter. I've actually never used it or converted any of my RAW files to dng.
The ORF files are from my Olympus OM-D e1. The NEF files are also tried to open were from a Nikon D700.
I'm using LR 5.7.1. Adobe Camera Raw is version 7.3.0.71.
The computer that has the issue is my new iMac. 
However, both LR and Photoshop 6 Extended work fine on my Mac Book Pro.
Again, this makes me think that something was lost or corrupted when I used Migration Assistant to move the contents of my MBP to my iMac.
Thanks for your help.
Michael


----------



## Jim Wilde

OK, nothing unusual there assuming you mean PS CS6, not PS6. In which case you should update your ACR plug-in to the latest version in CS6, though I doubt that will fix the Lightroom issue.

With that issue, I'm struggling a little as I don't recall coming across that message before and I'm not familiar with the Migration Assistant. If Cletus is around, he'll know more about it.

Just thinking out loud, when you try to run Edit in PS from LR5.7.1, if the ACR version in PS is lower than 8.7.1 (which it is), Lightroom should first issue an "ACR Mis-match" dialog, asking you what you want to do. I wonder if you've previously checked the "Don't Show Again" box after selecting "Open Anyway", LR should then try to hand-off the file to PS/ACR for rendering. So maybe the issue is with ACR in PS after all. Why not try updating ACR to the latest level in PS CS6, then try opening again from Lightroom?


----------



## clee01l

Jim Wilde said:


> ...the Migration Assistant. If Cletus is around, he'll know more about it...


I've successfully used Migration assistance to mirror an IMac to a MBP.  I used a EHD  as being faster than peer to peer.  I have not tried using the Migration Assistant Time Machine option. 

At this point, I would recommend downloading a fresh copy of LR5.7.1  from this link:
http://www.adobe.com/support/downloads/detail.jsp?ftpID=5856  this will clear up ant ambiguity about the App.  With the new app installed, run it and open the LR catalog file that you brought over using Migration Assistant. 

This LR message suggests that there may be a permissions issue with the volume named "malnoue2TB"   Use the  DiskUtility app to 1) verify the disk 2) repair the disk.  You also may need to Verify Disk Permissions and Repair Disk Permissions


----------



## infrared88

Thank you Jim. I have tried updating ACR, and when I've checked the level of ACR it is Adobe DNG Converter 8.7.1. The confusing issue for me is that when I try to update ACR, Adobe redirects me to the Adobe Camera Raw and DNG Converter. 
Regarding your suggestion to try opening from LR: I get the following message:





So Somewhere there is a disconnect. I've downloaded ACR DNG 8.7.1 But LR doesn't "see" it. Nor does it show up in Photoshop CS 6 Extended.
I'm baffled.


----------



## infrared88

Thank you Cletus.
Should I uninstall LR 5.7.1 first, before I try the download?
I'll try verifying permissions with my external drive via Disk Utility to verify the disk and repair the disk. And if needed, I'll Verify Disk Permissions and Repair Disk Permissions and report back..
I appreciate your help.
Michael


----------



## infrared88

Hello Cletus 
I ran Disk Utility. 
After running Verify Disk, my external drive mlanoue2TB appears to be OK.
Should I still run"repair disk"?
Thanks
Michael


----------



## clee01l

infrared88 said:


> Hello Cletus
> I ran Disk Utility.
> After running Verify Disk, my external drive mlanoue2TB appears to be OK.
> Should I still run"repair disk"?
> Thanks
> Michael


Probably not necessary. How about "Verify Disk Permissions" is that selectable?  If so Select it and run it.

As for LR5.7.1 you should not need ti drag it to the trash, Installing a fresh copy should be all that you need do.


----------



## Jim Wilde

Michael, you really need to put the Adobe DNG Converter out of the picture. It's not relevant nor needed in your situation. What that Lightroom dialog is telling you is that you need to update the *ACR plug-in to Photoshop*, and you should do that by opening Photoshop, then doing Help>Updates. If that's what you're trying to do, please show me what happens when you try.


----------



## infrared88

Hi Cletus
"Verify Disk Permissions" is greyed out and not selectable.
Will installing a fresh copy of LR 5.7.1 overwrite the previous LR or duplicate it?
Thanks 
Michael


----------



## infrared88

Jim Wilde said:


> Michael, you really need to put the Adobe DNG Converter out of the picture. It's not relevant nor needed in your situation. What that Lightroom dialog is telling you is that you need to update the *ACR plug-in to Photoshop*, and you should do that by opening Photoshop, then doing Help>Updates. If that's what you're trying to do, please show me what happens when you try.


Thanks Jim
When I try and check for updates from within Photoshop, I get the message that my applications are all up to date.
That's why I tried to add ACR DNG separately.
Should I delete Adobe DNG Converter?
I'm wondering if Adobe Application Manager is functioning correctly?
Any suggestions?


----------



## Jim Wilde

And when you open Photoshop and do Photoshop>About Plug-in>Camera Raw, you definitely get ACR 7.3 reported back? If so, I'd think a reinstall of Photoshop might be needed as well. Sure sounds like something went a bit haywire with the Migration Assistant.


----------



## infrared88

Jim Wilde said:


> And when you open Photoshop and do Photoshop>About Plug-in>Camera Raw, you definitely get ACR 7.3 reported back? If so, I'd think a reinstall of Photoshop might be needed as well. Sure sounds like something went a bit haywire with the Migration Assistant.


Hi Jim
Yes, from Photoshop>About Plugin>Camera Raw I definitely get ACR 7.3.0.71.
Should I uninstall PhotoshopCS 6 Extended before reinstalling the same?
Thanks for your help.
Michael


----------



## Jim Wilde

Maybe best to wait for Cletus to drop by, just in case he has an alternative suggestion.


----------



## infrared88

OK. Thanks I appreciate your help.
Michael


----------



## clee01l

What version of Adobe Application Manager are you running?  I think the latest is v 9 and is required for CS6.  You can download it here.  This is not the same app used by CC subscribers. Creative Cloud users should be instead running Adobe Creative Cloud Application Manager which is a different product. LR 5 is not managed by Adobe Application Manager however LRCC and maybe LR6 now require Adobe Creative Cloud Application Manager. 

I think you have two unrelated issues. One is getting LR5.7.1 working correctly.  The other is getting CS6 installed correctly and with the latest version of ACR.  The latest version of ACR is 9.0 and is later that the 8.7 which is compatible with LR5.7.1.  You need at least version 8.7 of ACR for CS6(PS13) to function seamlessly with LR 5.7.1.  I think this is what Jim is trying to convey. 

As for installing LR5.7.1 fresh, the copy that you download will overwrite what is in your application folder.  Although unnecessary, you can drag the LR version that is in the application folder to the trash before running the downloaded dmg file for 5.7.1.


----------



## infrared88

Hi Cletus
I appreciate your help.
The version of Application Manager is 9. 
I'm downloading LR 5.7.1 now (really slow internet here). So I'll load it tomorrow AM. Thanks for the info regarding the installation of LR.
After I download it, I'll report back as to the results. 
How do you recommend that I get CS 6 Extended installed correctly?
Do you have a link for it?
Should I uninstall Photoshop CS 6 Extended first?
Thanks
Michael


----------



## Victoria Bampton

There's a direct link for ACR 9 here that might help: https://helpx.adobe.com/x-productkb/multi/camera-raw-plug-in-installer.html


----------



## infrared88

Hi Cletus
I installed LR 5.7.1 this AM. 
I also installed Camera Raw 9.1 ( thank you Victoria for the link). So I can open ORF and NEF files from LR, and they will open in Photoshop. From Bridge, the Camera Raw  opens. However, when I open tif files from LR and get the dialogue box to choose "edit a copy w/LR adjustments", I don't see the copy in LR. And if I make any adjustments to either the raw ORF , NEF files or the tif files in Photoshop, I get a "Could not save as ... because the file is locked, you do not have necessary access permissions," etc.
If I open the photo from Bridge >Camera Raw and try to save it, I get the same message.
I think we solved one problem only to discover another one.
How can change the permissions?
Very confused.


----------



## infrared88

Victoria Bampton said:


> There's a direct link for ACR 9 here that might help: https://helpx.adobe.com/x-productkb/multi/camera-raw-plug-in-installer.html



Thank you Victoria. The link was helpful, because now I can open ORF and NEF files from LR as well as tif files into Photoshop CS 6.
However, once in Photoshop if I try and save any changes I get a message that says "Could Not save". 
And from LR, when I click on a tif file to open in Photoshop, if I click on "edit a copy w/LR adjustments" I don't see the copy.
I checked the permissions on my external drive, and I do have read and write status.
Not sure what is going on here.


----------



## infrared88

Hi 
I think I discovered the current problem. 
When I installed LR 5.7.1, my ircat catalogue file was renamed from LR ircat 2 to LR ircat 5. I'm not sure how this happened.
In addition, the file moved from my external HD to the Picture folder for the main administer, me.
The LR ircat 5 catalogue resides with another administer, also me, and is for another external HD.
Both administers have different names and I have read and write status for both.
So my current LR ircat 5 file, the one changed from ircat 2 to ircat 5 and was moved from my external drive , I think is the source of the problem.
Again, I'm not sure how it was renamed or moved.
How can I change the name of the ircat file?


----------



## infrared88

Jim, Cletus, and Victoria, I want to thank you for helping me.
Yes, I needed a fresh install of LR 5.7.1. 
I needed ACR 9. 
This gave me access to my both my RAW and tiff photos in LR, Photoshop CS 6, and Bridge. From Bridge I could access Camera Raw 9.1.
But I was still denied the ability to save an edit in Photoshop.
The problem of not saving was a permissions issue after all.
When I right clicked on the drive to check my permissions, it looked correct, but I didn't know that I needed to check on the gear at the bottom of the Get Info dialogue box. 
Once I clicked on the gear, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I had to click on Apply to enclosed items. 
After a restart, I had read and write access to my photos from LR and Photoshop.
Again thanks so much. I really appreciate it.
One more problem:I tried to open another catalogue from another external drive, but I can't see the previews in LR.
I can see them in Bridge and open the files from both LR and Bridge to Photoshop, edit and save them.
But I can't view the photos in LR. They are greyed out.
Not sure what to do.


----------



## infrared88

Hi 
Last weekend, I used Migration Assistant to move from my old macbook pro to my new iMac.
Too late I came to this site and after the fact, read Victoria's instruction to load a fresh copy of LR 5.7, and then transfer photos from within LR.
I'm using OS 10.10.3, Lightroom 5.7 and Photoshop 6 Extended.
My Lightroom photos, previews and ircat file are on an external HD. 

I can open LR on my new iMac, and see my library structure including my RAW ORF files and their previews, but when I click to open I get the following message: "LR was unable to prepare the selected file at ..... for editing. It will not be opened." 






This is true of all my ORF files.
My NEF files also will not open, and I get the same message as above.
TIF files also will not open either Edit Original or Edit a copy with LR Adjustments. I get a message that LR may require ACR 8.7 for full compatibility. 

If I click on Render using LR , I get the same message "LR was unable to prepare the selected file at ..... for editing. It will not be opened." However, if I use Open Anyway, TIFF files will open in Photo shop.
LR says I'm up to date with updates.
In Photoshop 6, I checked updates and it shows I'm also up to date. 
I checked my version of Adobe DNG Converter, and it is 8.7.1 which is what Adobe says I need.
I have also tried to open the same ORF files from Bridge and Photoshop, but have no success. I get a message from Photoshop 6 that I need to update my Camera Raw . 




I also checked Adobe Application Manager and attempted an update but got "Update Failed".




I'm very confused because the same images will open on my old MacBook Pro.
So I believe Migration Assistant created an error.. 

Should I just uninstall both LR and Photoshop 6 or is there some other way I can fix this problem.
I'm moderately knowlegedable about LR, but I'm fully capable of big time screw ups.
Any suggestions or help will be greatly appreciated.
Thanks,


----------



## infrared88

OK. Solved the problem.
i changed the name of the preview file, and iLR generated a new previews.
Thanks again to Jim, Cletus, and Victoria. 
I really appreciate the help.


----------



## Victoria Bampton

Well done, thanks for the update


----------



## infrared88

Thanks again. Big fan now of your forum!


----------



## Lisa May

Did you try opening them with another software? Could be that the files have been damaged during the transfer. Maybe try launching them like this: ORF File: What is a .ORF and How to I Open it? and see if they open. If not, the files are damaged, if they open, than it is a software issue and you should contact customer support.


----------

